# New Chipper



## ASD (Feb 7, 2006)

New Chipper :d


----------



## dshackle3 (Feb 8, 2006)

nice chipper, how much does it wiegh?


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet, the tracks make it extra special.


----------



## ASD (Feb 8, 2006)

dshackle3 said:


> nice chipper, how much does it wiegh?



about 15k


----------



## ASD (Feb 8, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> Sweet, the tracks make it extra special.



this is our second one on tracks! they are the cats meow for working on land clearing jobs (as long as you can broadcast your chips) this chipper will climb at about 45* and will drive in sand and mud with on problem!


----------



## bottlefed89 (Feb 8, 2006)

Remote Control??


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 8, 2006)

How much HP?


----------



## ASD (Feb 8, 2006)

bottlefed89 said:


> Remote Control??



yes


----------



## ASD (Feb 8, 2006)

treeman82 said:


> How much HP?



205hp JD you can get 250hp if you get stell tracks


----------



## Newfie (Feb 8, 2006)

ASD said:


> this is our second one on tracks! they are the cats meow for working on land clearing jobs (as long as you can broadcast your chips) this chipper will climb at about 45* and will drive in sand and mud with on problem!



I was going to ask about the traction. Those little tracks look like they wouldn't work worth a [email protected] , but I guess that's not the case.

18" capacity?


----------



## ASD (Feb 8, 2006)

Newfie said:


> I was going to ask about the traction. Those little tracks look like they wouldn't work worth a [email protected] , but I guess that's not the case.
> 
> 18" capacity?



the in feed is 20.5 w x 24h

the under carriage is from a 307 Caterpillar excavator .

it climbs as well as are T300 bobcat!!


----------



## bottlefed89 (Feb 8, 2006)

That thing is sweet.. Can I borrow it??


----------



## ASD (Feb 8, 2006)

bottlefed89 said:


> That thing is sweet.. Can I borrow it??



u bet S&C tree service will work as a sub or you can bid a job and we will do the work and you can take the credit


----------



## jazak (Feb 18, 2006)

how much did it cost


----------



## ASD (Feb 18, 2006)

jazak said:


> how much did it cost



about 95k :jawdrop: 

but we can do jobs with it that most tree co. can't even bid on !!


----------



## jazak (Feb 18, 2006)

what do you pull it with and how much does it weigh.


----------



## ASD (Feb 19, 2006)

jazak said:


> what do you pull it with and how much does it weigh.



it weighs about 15K and we move it on a trail max tilt Deck with one of are 

T300 bobcats . the tow rig is a int. 4300 hook lift with a T300 on the back


----------



## RichGSkyline (Mar 1, 2006)

hey you mentioned your 4300 hook-lift. how long have you had it and what's it like. i've been looking into roll-offs vs hooks. i'd like to mount an aluminum chipbody on one.


----------



## jazak (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't have a roll-off or hook lift but a guy sent me out some info on one from Load-All in Vineland,NJ. His hook-lifts can perform just like a dump truck (dump not just slide off) but you can change the body as you please. His phone number is 856-896-9600 you can also see some pics @ www.loadallequipment.com


----------



## jeffrockhall (Mar 12, 2006)

does it feed itself nice machine


----------



## chippermaster01 (Mar 23, 2006)

*chipper video?*

could you send me more pictures and mabey a video of your chipper wporking please? i am very interested in it. thanks. my email adress is [email protected]


----------



## jpzaf (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ASD (Mar 30, 2006)

jpzaf said:


>



 thanks


----------



## ASD (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ASD (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ASD (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ASD (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 31, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! those pics are huge, would you mind perhaps resizing them slightly please? I dont much care for having to scroll sideways to see the whole thing. it IS quite impressive though, must see video, oh dangit, look whatcha dun made me do, now I'm droolin all over the comp.


----------



## pbtree (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice machine dude!


----------



## JimL (Mar 31, 2006)

whats with the high stumps.


----------



## ASD (Mar 31, 2006)

Lawn Masters said:


> HOLY CRAP! those pics are huge, would you mind perhaps resizing them slightly please?



fixed it !
sorry


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 31, 2006)

If you go on the Bandit web site they have videos on line of most of their equipment including their track chippers.


----------

